# Fursona gender question



## RadioactiveRedFox (Nov 25, 2012)

Is it common to have a fursona of the opposite gender than yourself?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't know about the common part, but I certainly don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2012)

not common but it's not unusual either.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 25, 2012)

Not common but a change in race isn't all that uncommon as we have a bunch of weeaboos whose fursona is supposedly Japanese, even though they aren't. And then there's my relation to my fursona of course.

Honestly, I can more easily visualize myself being a man of a different race than I can visualize myself being a woman.


----------



## Willow (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't think it's totally common, but fursona gender does tend to reflect a person's gender or how they view themselves. If that makes sense.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 25, 2012)

Willow said:


> I don't think it's totally common, but fursona gender does tend to reflect a person's gender or how they view themselves. If that makes sense.



Is the same true with fursona race as well? Can we honestly say that some Furries who draw themselves as samurai or kitsune view themselves as sons of Nippon who will actually "turn Japanese" through an obsession with anime?


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Nov 25, 2012)

I am IRL male and my fursona is female. It is not that uncomon in the fandom


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 25, 2012)

Ellie the Lioness said:


> I am IRL male and my fursona is female. It is not that uncomon in the fandom



Why, I would like to know.


----------



## Willow (Nov 26, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Is the same true with fursona race as well? Can we honestly say that some Furries who draw themselves as samurai or kitsune view themselves as sons of Nippon who will actually "turn Japanese" through an obsession with anime?


I've never seen anyone make a huge deal out of giving their fursona a race aside for maybe a few afro'd dogs and such. But they're few and far between. You can tell when someone does it because they have a creepy obsession with all things Japanese and when they do it because they genuinely like the culture. (Or because kitsunes are really cool looking)


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Nov 26, 2012)

oops double post


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Nov 26, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Why, I would like to know.



well to give you some information to start off with I am not a sissy at all, I am 6'0" 230lbs and a EX. government security contractor, I have been through firefights, survived 2 helicopter crashes, picked people off of rooftops in New Orleans after hurricane Katrina and much worse. I have a significant other, both of us are male and we have very happily been together for over 5 years now I have been in the fandom since 2001. I have some feminine qualities and things I like, like I have a love for Victorian dresses and the color pink but I also have some very masculine things I like such as firearms, knives, Aviation, military history, Collecting militaria, Etc. I am kind of gender-queer and possibly maybe slightly transgender I still haven't been able to figure my own head out after 27 years.

 Now I have always felt more like a Lioness inside then a lion. I don't really have much of a wish to be a human female but if anthro's were IRL and I had the option I would rather be a anthro lioness then anything else. If there was a button that would magically turn me into one I would hit it so fast I would probably break the button  

Go to cons and it is not uncommon to see people with fursonas of the opposite gender. Even lots of fursuits where the owner and suiter is of the opposite gender. Why one would be the opposite gender varies person to person




> Is the same true with fursona race as well? Can we honestly say that some Furries who draw themselves as samurai or kitsune view themselves as sons of Nippon who will actually "turn Japanese" through an obsession with anime?



I think they don't all view themselves as something like that but I think for some it somewhat represents a fantasy or maybe what they wish they could be. that is the fun thing about a fursona it is a character that you can build and do whatever you want with, almost nothing is impossible.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Ellie the Lioness said:


> well to give you some information to start off with I am not a sissy at all, I am 6'0" 230lbs and a EX. government security contractor, I have been through firefights, survived 2 helicopter crashes, picked people off of rooftops in New Orleans after hurricane Katrina and much worse. I have a significant other, both of us are male and we have very happily been together for over 5 years now I have been in the fandom since 2001. I have some feminine qualities and things I like, like I have a love for Victorian dresses and the color pink but I also have some very masculine things I like such as firearms, knives, Aviation, military history, Collecting militaria, Etc. I am kind of gender-queer and possibly maybe slightly transgender I still haven't been able to figure my own head out after 27 years.
> 
> Now I have always felt more like a Lioness inside then a lion. I don't really have much of a wish to be a human female but if anthro's were IRL and I had the option I would rather be a anthro lioness then anything else. If there was a button that would magically turn me into one I would hit it so fast I would probably break the button
> 
> ...



You know, I just keep thinking about whether or not people who draw their alter egos as women are actually insulting real women. I mean, my alter ego is a black pro basketball player who likes disco music- how much more of a stereotype could he possibly be? 

But then again, I feel that "race" as we know it is an artificial concept and that in a world in which a biracial man can be the most influential world leader, maybe we do live in a post-racial world. So if I'm white and my fursona's "black"- I wouldn't find it any more insulting than the weeaboo samurai Furs who don't have a drop of Japanese blood yet still think that their robed fursonae could swing a katana better than Miyamoto Musashi. The real difference between me and my fursona is that JB draws six or seven figures a year in his fictional parallel universe of furry America, and I'm stuck living on a stipend that makes every $20 bill into something more precious than water in a desert. He's got fast cars, the largest home in Wichita Falls, a Texas-shaped hot tub, and most importantly, he's a man- er, wolf of a thousand conquests because of his wealth. I'm just a white guy from North Texas who doesn't have enough money to buy all his college books in one fell swoop and thinks that $5 Cheesesteaks are a bargain, so I don't have a girlfriend. There's more "What if I was wealthy" than "What if I was black?" when I think of my alter ego.

But we both love playing basketball, and that sweet Philly Soul. It's a fantasy and if you don't take it seriously, I don't think it would be too insulting.


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Nov 26, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> You know, I just keep thinking about whether or not people who draw their alter egos as women are actually insulting real women. I mean, my alter ego is a black pro basketball player who likes disco music- how much more of a stereotype could he possibly be?
> 
> But then again, I feel that "race" as we know it is an artificial concept and that in a world in which a biracial man can be the most influential world leader, maybe we do live in a post-racial world. So if I'm white and my fursona's "black"- I wouldn't find it any more insulting than the weeaboo samurai Furs who don't have a drop of Japanese blood yet still think that their robed fursonae could swing a katana better than Miyamoto Musashi. The real difference between me and my fursona is that JB draws six or seven figures a year in his fictional parallel universe of furry America, and I'm stuck living on a stipend that makes every $20 bill into something more precious than water in a desert. He's got fast cars, the largest home in Wichita Falls, a Texas-shaped hot tub, and most importantly, he's a man- er, wolf of a thousand conquests because of his wealth. I'm just a white guy from North Texas who doesn't have enough money to buy all his college books in one fell swoop and thinks that $5 Cheesesteaks are a bargain, so I don't have a girlfriend. There's more "What if I was wealthy" than "What if I was black?" when I think of my alter ego.
> 
> But we both love playing basketball, and that sweet Philly Soul. It's a fantasy and if you don't take it seriously, I don't think it would be too insulting.



Just because ones alter ego is the opposite sex does not make it insulting or disrespectful the way one portrays that alter ego can though. If you are taking it serious and are nice about and respectful and are not trying to do anything derogatory or purposefully insulting then it doesn't hurt anyone. I know several females IRL that have male fursonas, I have met many more females with male fursonas then males with female fursonas which i have absolutely no problem with and consider a few of them very good friends,  and know many other female furrs who I have discussed it with over the last 10 years. We have all agreed that If you are being serious about, respectful and nice about it and not going out of your way to do something just wrong or purposefully insensitive then it is fine. It is all in how you portray you character.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Ellie the Lioness said:


> Just because ones alter ego is the opposite sex does not make it insulting or disrespectful the way one portrays that alter ego can though. If you are taking it serious and are nice about and respectful and are not trying to do anything derogatory or purposefully insulting then it doesn't hurt anyone. I know several females IRL that have male fursonas, I have met many more females with male fursonas then males with female fursonas which i have absolutely no problem with and consider a few of them very good friends,  and know many other female furrs who I have discussed it with over the last 10 years. We have all agreed that If you are being serious about, respectful and nice about it and not going out of your way to do something just wrong or purposefully insensitive then it is fine. It is all in how you portray you character.



The question is- do those same rules apply to someone whose fursona crosses ethnic lines? It's relevant to more than just me because there are plenty of white guys who think they could just a board a plane to Tokyo and assimilate within a year, not realizing that the Japanese would eat them alive for how gaijin and misinformed they are. They just appropriate the samurai and dress their fursonae like them, and all they know is what they've seen on anime.


----------

